# probiotics and developed severe sore throat???



## r+smom2 (Jun 18, 2003)

I have been taking Probiotics for the past three weeks. However since Monday I started have difficulty swallowing. At first I thought I was coming down with the cold but yesterday and today it has gotton terribly worst and sooo painful that I can't swallow or eat anything. The worst part is that I need to eat because I am a breastfeeding mom.

I really do not want to go to the doctor because I know they would give me antibiotics. Can someone please help me here what can I do?

Thanks
Fay


----------



## sea island mama (Dec 17, 2001)

Well, it probably has nothing to do with the probiotics. Sounds like it might be strep throat, which my sister had recently & said it was incredibly painful. I have actually been doing a lot of research on this today because ds might have it right now:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...hreadid=118746

Try this if you have or can get some GSE:
http://www.nutriteam.com/index2.html#strep

It's always good to have some around, just in case of a lot of things:
http://www.nutriteam.com/dosage.htm

Unfortunately, until today, I didn't realize strep was one of them & now ds is on antibiotics







.

Let me know if it works for you.


----------



## malamamama (May 13, 2003)

Sodium Ascorbate! It's a buffered form of Vitamin C. Amazing stuff! 1390mg in a 1/2 teaspoon. I highly recommend it.


----------



## goodpapa (May 14, 2003)

....Cod liver oil.

Also, "probiotics" is such a general term. Can you tell me which bacterium are in your supplement and how do you take them.

Some "probiotics" are not even refrigerated, making them useless. The bacterium cannot survive without their metabolic products/food for very long. The powder is freeze dried and must be refrigerated to keep the bacteria dormant.

It sound like you've got strep throat.

good luck,

Ray


----------



## 3guys&agirl (Sep 25, 2003)

A few years back, I had the most painful sore throat and fever. I can't say if it was strep, because 1) I had never had it before and 2) I didn't go to a Dr. for a diagnosis. But, it was some severe pain and I was hallucinating from either the pain or the fever. It was bad.

Anyway, I was on vacation, at the time in San Francisco and I didn't want to go to an emergency room. So the next morning, my friends and I found an herbalist (that's quite easy to do in S.F.). She gave me Lomatium herb extract By that afternoon, I was feeling great. That stuff is amazing, tastes horrid but works wonders.

HTH


----------



## r+smom2 (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi everyone,

I actually went to the doctor yesterday. It was confirmed as Strep that I have. They gave me some antibiotics to try (I have already started because I can't stand the pain) This pain when I am swallowing is so bad, oh my god. Then I do not want my kids to get this both are on Jarrow so maybe they won't get it. DD face has all reddened this morning probably gonna break out, she has eczema that's the reason I started the probiotics in the first place and her had gotton so beautiful again.

I will definately pick up the GSE tomorrow and start using that immmediately.

Goodpapa:
I use Probiotic Acidophilus by America Health it is a liquid brand, Serving size 2 tablespoon 20 billion active Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus bulgaricus, and Lactobacillus thermophilus. Adult dosage is 2 tablespoon after each meal (but I took it only twice per day) did I over do it?

I did find it in the refrigerated section in the health food store and it is stored in my refrigerator as well.

I look forward from all of you and your can't wait for your great advise.

Thanks
Fay


----------

